# Rear Entertainment



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

I am hoping someone on here might have more information or insight than what a rep from VW's chat or salesperson at the local dealership will have.

I sort of feel as though VW may have missed a big option or accessory if this SUV was to be designed for America. Where is the Rear Entertainment system for our road trip, or for around the city for others? In playing around with the configuration on line and searching Google, the only thing being offered is a tablet holder. Thats great if the child sitting back there is older, but what if you have a 2 yr old or a 4 year old that is still strapped into a 5-point harness car seat. They can't reach forward to play a different video or show. And it wouldn't be safe for my wife to un-buckle herself while we are driving and spin around in her seat to access the tablet that is behind her.

The only thing I can find is something about a Media Control app. What I can't figure out is if it is more or less like "Apple CarPlay" or "Android Auto" in that it syncs to the car wirelessly, and can you use the car to control it? Or do you use the tablet or phone to control what is on the car? Sort of hoping that it is the first option, but more importantly, that it can just control what is on the tablet without it playing through the vehicle. I don't necessarily want to listen to "Baby Einstein".

And with the tablet, the kids are now "wired" to the tablet with headphones instead of being wireless. Sorry not buying airPods for my kids. lol. Our current vehicle, Nissan Pathfinder, has the built-in entertainment system with the wireless headphones, which works great. We have always been a big fan of VW, but never got into the SUV family side of VW as the Touareg was too small, and there was not an easy built-in system. Was really hoping there was going to be something in the Atlas. 

Again, I am hoping this will be an option VW will include in round 2 of the Atlas, or that the Media Control will solve this a bit.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

There was a discussion about this in the Atlas thread on TCL. I believe that the consensus was that it would cost too much to integrate an in-car system and VW was trying to keep cost down. Someone also mentioned that the take rate is low. Maybe down the road if the demand goes up they'll add it. But for launch they probably had other priorities. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

the canuck said:


> I am hoping someone on here might have more information or insight than what a rep from VW's chat or salesperson at the local dealership will have.
> 
> I sort of feel as though VW may have missed a big option or accessory if this SUV was to be designed for America. Where is the Rear Entertainment system for our road trip, or for around the city for others? In playing around with the configuration on line and searching Google, the only thing being offered is a tablet holder. Thats great if the child sitting back there is older, but what if you have a 2 yr old or a 4 year old that is still strapped into a 5-point harness car seat. They can't reach forward to play a different video or show. And it wouldn't be safe for my wife to un-buckle herself while we are driving and spin around in her seat to access the tablet that is behind her.
> 
> ...




http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8909257-VW-Universal-Tablet-Mounts-with-VW-Media-Share-App


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Interested what entertainment/headrest systems people may be using in their Atlas?

In previous vehicles we used to have for our kids some cheap screens that mounted to the headrests and later some tablet mounts though now looking for something more integrated and sleek, both for looks and function.

Specifically looking at the Audiovox HR8 8 inch Headrest Entertainment System for 2018 - 2019 Volkswagen Atlas https://www.qualitymobilevideo.com/2018-atlas-avx-8.html right now though they are pricey.

Plan on hooking up my in car Plex server again so the above headrests running Android (with Plex set to launch on start via a "startup" app) will be great to use one of our phones for controlling playback and such on each screens Plex client. If that doesn't work out so well I'll just run HDMI from the server split to the screens ...or something similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsslifelike (Jun 17, 2019)

^this

I'm interested, too, but every solution I find has me afraid to void my bumper-to-bumper. I was looking at the Rockville touchscreen ones (https://www.rockvilleaudio.com/rvd9...EMoHLoFmO33mYnqog4OPFptgFPOpO9N4aArbpEALw_wcB), but hardwiring freaks me out. 

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Those Rockvilles are nice as well. I had came across them first actually. They are a darker black and smooth leather where the VW leather is a lighter colored black with textured leather so I don't think they will match well. But hey ~$200 compared to the Audiovox's at ~$1,700 is a much better price!!!

Should have thought about it though didn't yet with regards to the wiring voiding any warranties. On that note would be nice to wire it up with some kind of disconnect or maybe to a standard plug to use with the 115v inverter outlet. That way you could take them out more easily if and when needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

I used an iPad mount with a suction cup and stuck it on the sunroof. Played the audio through Bluetooth. Works great for long car rides.


----------



## BigBadBull (Aug 20, 2004)

Ipads on a Mac ally mount. 
Start a movie or MMCH season and not have to worry about the Twin toddlers for like 2-3 hours at a time. 
Not that one of them can not already work an Ipad with out being able to read. The 6 year old has his own Ipad with a blue tooth head set or the Nintendo Switch to keep him self occupied.


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I just dropped the $$$ and ordered the previously mentioned Audiovox 8'' Touch Screen w/ Dual DVD & Dual Android OS Complete Kit for my SEL. Should be installed later this month. Will post pictures and more details later after the install.

Among other things the Atlas just doesn't have as much room between the seats as our van did for me to use the tablet mounts any more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Audiovox 8'' Touch Screen w/ Dual DVD & Dual Android OS Complete Kit installed!


























Leather and threads/stitching match perfectly. We haven't even used them yet as I just got it back last night.


----------

